# Real Time ISEQ Stockbroker



## seansean (7 Oct 2008)

Im currently using AIB Online share dealing and its 20 mins price delay is annoying. Is there any real time irish ones out there??

Also the trade is never executed when i want it to be?

Is there any better way of doing this?thanks


----------



## lemeister (7 Oct 2008)

www.sharewatch.ie stream live prices for the ISEQ


----------



## seansean (7 Oct 2008)

lemeister said:


> www.sharewatch.ie stream live prices for the ISEQ


 


Yeah but if you trade with them, will it execute immediately??


----------



## highly (8 Oct 2008)

davys have live share prices on the private side of their website, i.e. you need to open a sharedealing account and get a username and password and get a quote for buying or selling. if you accept the quote, (you can of course, reject it and just use the function to get a live price) then the trade is executed immediately.


----------



## lemeister (9 Oct 2008)

seansean said:


> Yeah but if you trade with them, will it execute immediately??


 Yes, you are offered a price to buy or sell at and can accept this price within a set timeframe (30 seconds I think).


----------



## Qwertysurf (9 Apr 2009)

lemeister said:


> Yes, you are offered a price to buy or sell at and can accept this price within a set timeframe (30 seconds I think).



Hey, I have looked at a few posts on boards.ie and here is the only place That seems to indicate that DAVY stockbrokers give real-time quotes for ISEQ. This is exactly what I need as I have AIB shares at the price you buy at/sell at can be a far cry from the 20minute delayed quote. Would you recommend DAVY?


----------



## paudg4 (9 Apr 2009)

i think sharewatch.ie are delayed as well. i do use them though to check prices


----------



## minion (11 Apr 2009)

try one of the spreadbetting sites.
eg www.paddypowertrade.com

Just open an account and you can see the prices in real time.  You dont even have to trade.


----------



## nilbud (14 Apr 2009)

ODL Rates seem to be the cheapest broker for Irish/UK equities

Anybody got any comments/experience using [broken link removed] ?


----------

